# How can I view .tax format?



## Cris Rock (Mar 17, 2008)

Wife recently tried to do taxes. A document with a .tax format was downloaded to 'downloads'. But I don't seem to have any application to open it.
Suggestions?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I believe you upload that file to the CRA when you NetFile online. It's the completed tax return that's not for your viewing -- CRA only.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

dona83 said:


> I believe you upload that file to the CRA when you NetFile online. It's the completed tax return that's not for your viewing -- CRA only.


I believe so as well.


----------



## jgerber (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah... I'm thinking that too. And for me it's new.

I've been using Quicktax the past few years, and the first couple years I did it, I think I got two files that I downloaded (something like a .jam and another one) and then had to submit both of those files to the CRA. But this year, all I got was a .tax file... which I assume is a link that contains info that allows the CRA to collect data from Quicktax online?
('cause I think the .tax file I got was extremely small in file size, so I thought it was a link of sorts... and I think in the past when I was getting the other files, they were larger as though to contain info)


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

jgerber said:


> Yeah... I'm thinking that too. And for me it's new.
> 
> I've been using Quicktax the past few years, and the first couple years I did it, I think I got two files that I downloaded (something like a .jam and another one) and then had to submit both of those files to the CRA. But this year, all I got was a .tax file... which I assume is a link that contains info that allows the CRA to collect data from Quicktax online?
> ('cause I think the .tax file I got was extremely small in file size, so I thought it was a link of sorts... and I think in the past when I was getting the other files, they were larger as though to contain info)


The .tax file is what you submit to CRA, no other. Tax prep software does create a separate file for their own use. The .Tax file is EDI (Electronic Data Interchange) format. Very compact. Once you have submitted it to CRA there's no real reason to keep it around. Note that it does have your SIN and other tax information in it.


----------



## Cris Rock (Mar 17, 2008)

*Thank you for response*

It helped


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

There should have been an option to export your tax return to PDF for your records. Did you create the PDF file? If you used either Quick Tax Online or uFile it would be a few steps before you create the .TAX file.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I just checked, and if you want to view the .TAX file, just use TextEdit. As I thought, the EDI file is similar to an XML file. You'll recognize some of the info, like SIN #, amounts, etc.


----------

